# Wolfmoon Cemetery Haunt 2010 - New Freddy, Candles, and Tombstones



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok I know I'm lazy but I finally got my 2010 Haunt pictures posted. This year we added Freddy, some new tombstones and some creepy candles. Here's a few teasers - check out the rest of the haunt at our blog Wolfmoon Cemetery.

Wolfmoon Cemetery 2010 - a set on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love that celtic cross tombstone and decorated skull.


Gotta love a graveyard haunt:jol:


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Roxy Blue - The Celtic Cross tombstone is probably the hardest one we've ever done. I can't take credit for the skull though, my friend bought it at a store and gave it to me for my birthday.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

good friend!  looks great


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

love your tombstones, I can see why the celtic one was the hardest~ the skull is awesome!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

the tombstones are great, what are you using to paint them with?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Good looking yard haunt. Love the stones.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The yard looks good and you have some great looking tombstones.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

everything looks great!!


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Tombstones look first class


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone. To paint our tombstones I use any old prime that I have the store tint a gray with a slight blue tint. Then I paint the entire styrofoam gray. I make sure to paint only the top surface of the epitaph engravings and leave the inside unpainted. I also do this to cracks - leave the inside unpainted. Then I spray black spray paint on the things the I want eroded (like the cracks, engravings, or indention). While the spray paint is still wet I dry brush across the top surface of the letters and cracks. I also sporadically spray some black patches to give it some depth. Then for the last step I spray them with gray stone fleck paint.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Tombstones are awesome!


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the comments about the tombstones. It's nice to know that our hard work pays off.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome Haunt! My tombstones, currently, are all store bought. Your graveyard, and many others, have inspired me to get to work for next year! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## rpersun (Sep 29, 2011)

*Great Job*

The orange lights on the windows look super. Freddy also looks really good. Keep up the great work.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a great looking display. Nicely done.


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone - this year we've moved to a different house so it's a little bit of a different setup. I'll try to post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

That celtic skull is great and your lighting is very nice!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ths is looks awesome. andi relly love the decorated skull. very classy!


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

OK, Where did u get that skull?...I love it!!...Great job on the stones, I've enjoyed making mine this year. I'm already working on next year's projects and hopefully a whole yard haunt with actors and such. I love this site, U guys r soooo much inspiration and help!!!


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

sick. love it

the lighting is great !


----------

